# OMG! ED on February 20, 2012



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

This is Mikla's other half uploading a photo of Mikla patiently waiting at JFK for next flight to Germany...


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

Alfred G said:


> The wave of Siberiean cold is over (lows around -20°C) , next week temperatures will be around +6°C ( =high 30s)
> 
> Wish you a good trip!


On Sunday weather coming from the Arctic will push temperatures to between zero and four degrees Celsius while stormy winds, snow and rain will dampen the penultimate day of Carnival festivities. Heavy snowfall is expected in the Alpine region while lower areas may also see snow but will more likely see just a very rainy day.
On Monday night there may be a "dramatic drop in temperatures," said Hartmann [DWD], as lows of minus 10 in southern states and lows of minus eight in the rest of the country will bring back memories of the recent big freeze.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

My car is AWESOME! More shots later ...


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Relaxing.... Waiting for factory tour...


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

Mikla said:


> My car is AWESOME! More shots later ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice car. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## fwander (Sep 9, 2011)

*Congratulations Mikla*

New ride looks awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## JulieDriving (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome, Congrats!


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

wow, car looks great!

is it cold?


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats, enjoy ur trip!


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

It's cold but not windy so it is actually pleasant for winter. Yesterday was cloudy but it's very sunny today. Partied at the bar last night and slept in until noon. My husband is a little hungover so we were slow getting out the door. We're going to take a long drive after we eat. Not sure where yet. Report back later!

Mikla


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mikla said:


> My car is AWESOME! More shots later ...


:thumbup: congrats to the both of you! The car now has a warm home to come to! :bigpimp:

Do keep us posted... what a beautiful car!


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

We just ate at the most wonderful Bavarian restaurant, Zum Brunnwart. I highly recommend the Wiener Schnitzel and Zwiebelrostbraten (Argentinian steak). Very reasonably priced and within walking distance of the Munich Marriott. It would be even a shorter walk from the Pullman. Check it out www.brunnwart.de.

Mikla


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Mikla said:


> My car is AWESOME! More shots later ...


Congrats!!! :thumbup: :roundel:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mikla said:


> We just ate at the most wonderful Bavarian restaurant, Zum Brunnwart. I highly recommend the Wiener Schnitzel and Zwiebelrostbraten (Argentinian steak). Very reasonably priced and within walking distance of the Munich Marriott. It would be even a shorter walk from the Pullman. Check it out www.brunnwart.de.
> 
> Mikla


Good to know for our next trip! Thanks!


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

On Wednesday we visited my uncle in Stuttgart. About two hours each way. There was a lot of construction and my car got filthy! Still we got to run fast and loved the autobahn. Yesterday we visited Dachau. It was rainy and cold. We thought we only needed two and a half hours but we could have stayed all day. There is so much to see and read. We ended up staying for three and a half hours and didn't even have time for the movie. The museum is more like a photo catalog but it's really good. Last night we ate at a wonderful Italian restaurant that I loved. It had a rustic interior with wood tables and a kind of fresco on the walls. Very busy for a Thursday night. It's called Grissini e Vini www.grissinievini.de. We shared a whole grilled seabass and ended with their version of a tiramisu, which is to die for. Definitely go there if you have a chance. It is also within walking distance from the Marriott. Today we have gorgeous weather. Sunny and 50 degrees. Getting ready to clean out the car, get tires changed, and drop off at LogInOut. Then we're going to walk around downtown Munich. More later!

Mikla


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

The road to LogInOut is the first street on right after the glass Audi forum building. There's only a small street sign... No sign with LogInOut name as discussed elsewhere. After you turn LogInOut is on the right as soon as you make the turn. Not the easiest place to find!


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Finally back home and settled in. Time for more pictures!

First up, waiting for delivery and first sight of "the" M3!


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Sitting pretty . . .


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Das Auto posing with its new owners . . .


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

BMW Welt first thing in the morning. Later on, there was a moto demonstration where the rider rode up and down the stairs. Also, some shots of the V8 display on the floor. It was the first day of Carnival so balloons and puppets and children in costumes arrived later.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Dachau on a cold and rainy day. Very sobering. The entry gate, and shots of the center courtyard where roll call was taken. Various memorials were placed throughout the grounds. Only the foundations of the old barracks remain. Some shots of the gas chamber, which was apparently not used at Dachau as it was at extermination camps. The first and second crematoriums. There was a wall out back where those sentenced to death were shot. Dachau was a work camp with horrible living conditions where many died from starvation, cold, and disease. It isn't for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Miscellaneous photos. Two pics from Marienplatz, and the M3 at my uncle's house in Stuttgart. The shop where you exchange your winter tires for your factory rims. The competition rims are so much hotter than the winter tire rims! Yay! Last glamour shot of the M3 at LogInOut. I hope to be back there real soon!


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing!

Looks like you got the seriously frosty weather, too.

(I learned that BMW's heated seats should have settings that, instead of one, two, three blocks of light, would be better showing "110 degrees, 220 degrees, or 8,000 degrees).


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't believe it! I've already got the schedule online for my M3! Apparently it will be on the Bess unless I did something wrong. Can it be true that my car will be received in Brunswick, GA on March 17??

*BESS* 
BREMERHAVEN 01-03-2012
*BRUNSWICK, GA 17-03-2012*

RECEIVED AT TERMINAL
BREMERHAVEN
28-02-2012 11:19:46

BOOKED
BREMERHAVEN
27-02-2012 22:03:55

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 29/02/2012 01/03/2012
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 03/03/2012 03/03/2012
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 04/03/2012 04/03/2012
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 12/03/2012 12/03/2012
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 14/03/2012 14/03/2012
*BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 17/03/2012 17/03/2012*
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 18/03/2012 18/03/2012


----------

